# hope you guys dont hate me...



## foxxy cleopatra

i normally only write in the hamster section...
but.....
i would like a goldfish...a blackmoor actaully...
but went into pets at home, and no one was there to help, took some leflets...but dont fully trust what pets at home say, ive even looked on wiki and that wasnt much help....
so....
1.is it ok to just have one fish? do they get lonely? 
2.is it okay to keep them in the kitchen, when i might be cooking fish, not my fish just salmon ect
3.i want a realllly nice tank, that a fish would find interesting? but under £200 
ive got all the info about cleaning, and tanks, but there doesnt seem to be much info about the actual fish?


as you can tell i dont know much


----------



## Guest

Right, down the business... 

1) Yes, you can keep Goldfish individually, however they are much better in groups since all cyprinids are shoaling fish by nature.

2) The problem with keeping them in the kitchen is the same as keeping them in the bathroom, certain nasties can dissolve into the water from the air. Fumes from burnt food, cleaning products and grease can all find their way into the tank. It's also important to remember that the tank should not be kept anywhere where it will receive direct exposure to sunlight or near heat sources such as radiators.

3) £200 would be my absolute minimum budget taking into account a tank that has to be big enough to accomodate a fish that can grow to 15cm/6" in length, as well as equipment costs.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

thank you for helping me! 
so i can have one goldfish and one black moor? and what tank would you suggest? i want them to like it, you know, my boyfriend wanted it in the office, but i wanted kitchen, so office it is!


----------



## PoisonGirl

keep your eye out for 2nd hand tanks too... i just got a 3ft tank for £30


----------



## Guest

foxxy cleopatra said:


> thank you for helping me!
> so i can have one goldfish and one black moor? and what tank would you suggest? i want them to like it, you know, my boyfriend wanted it in the office, but i wanted kitchen, so office it is!


Technically Black Moors are Goldfish, they're a selectively-bred strain of the Common Goldfish (_Carassius auratus_). It's generally not advisable to mix 'fancy' strains with the common strains of Goldfish such as Comets and Shubunkins.

For the long term, I'd suggest a minimum of a 100 litre tank for a single goldfish to take into account growth. Two goldfish would need a bigger tank once fully grown. You could just buy a smaller tank and upgrade as the fish grow, but that would be more expensive.


----------



## mutlleydodrop

Alot of people dont realise that the cute little goldfish you brought can grow into a monster! Goldfish can grow huge and are very messy so tank housekeeping must be 5 star with a suitable filter to handle the fish waste.
Goldfish can also live a number of years so they are a big commitment.


----------

